# nVidia FX5200 driver fails to build



## Thomash (Jul 7, 2014)

Anyone know where I can find a working port for the nVidia 173 driver? When I try to build it, it fails as follows:


```
===> Staging for nvidia-driver-173-173.14.35_2
===> nvidia-driver-173-173.14.35_2 depends on file: /compat/linux/etc/fedora-release - not found
===> Verifying install for /compat/linux/etc/fedora-release in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10
===> linux_base-f10-10_7_linuxulator is not (kld)loaded.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-173.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver-173.
```

Well, at least Xorg works (despite outputting to the wrong monitor - will investigate that later).


----------



## talsamon (Jul 8, 2014)

Before building do: `kldload linux`


----------

